# Would a Uber driver drive from Orlando to Tampa ? 85 Miles



## R17 (May 27, 2015)

Hi,

I'm from Germany and I'm for a couple of weeks in Orlando (Florida)
I want to use Uber for first time and would someone drive from Orlando to Tampa or vice versa?

Would someone of you (Uber-driver) drive 85 Miles to somewhere ?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I have been offered this before in my area and would only do it on the XL rates. It's a little bit extra to compensate for the ride back


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes, but, What about the return trip?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Not for X rates, they are too low to compensate for the empty miles going back.


----------



## R17 (May 27, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Yes, but, What about the return trip?


We want to visit the Busch Garden Tampa and would calling an Uber for the back trip.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I think for the cost it would be better to rent a car, plus you would have freedom.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

You'd need to find a driver willing to do the return trip too. 

My suggestion would be to use Uber a bit, if you find a driver you like, offer him a flat fee to drive you there and back.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

R17 I make a couple of trip to Tampa every week. I leave Orlando at 6:00 am and return at back at about 5:30 pm
Let me know if you want to hook up. I can also provide you with in car WIFI. 
Also, Send me PM here if you want to be pick up at MCO(Orlando International Airport)


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

who ever accept this should also apply for the Tampa market as well, usually give a week or so this way you might be able to do some rides in tampa, stay in contact with the OP, and have OP call the driver up after they're done.

I'd definitely do it.

I live in MD and I am apporved from DC, to "greater MD, pretty much DC and MD and northern VA


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Like this person ^


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I would def do something like this, but for a flat fee, and I'd spend the day at the beach but I live in MD too.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

In Florida we can accept requests in all markets.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

oh then OP should post this in the Florida section in the "cities" section.


----------



## R17 (May 27, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> R17 I make a couple of trip to Tampa every week. I leave Orlando at 6:00 am and return at back at about 5:30 pm
> Let me know if you want to hook up. I can also provide you with in car WIFI.
> Also, Send me PM here if you want to be pick up at MCO(Orlando International Airport)


That would be very nice, we would call you from the International Drive.
But we would want to go to Busch Garden and want spend so much time there as possible.
And it would be much later than 5:30 pm


----------



## OrlandoVW (May 21, 2015)

Let me know if you still need to take this trip. 407 205-9592


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I live near Busch Gardens - can pick you up from there and take you back to Orlando.


----------



## R17 (May 27, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I live near Busch Gardens - can pick you up from there and take you back to Orlando.


I want to send you a message, but i can't


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

R17 said:


> I want to send you a message, but i can't


I just replied to you via Personal Message.

Let me know via personal message the details please.


----------



## wrgee (Aug 5, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> R17 I make a couple of trip to Tampa every week. I leave Orlando at 6:00 am and return at back at about 5:30 pm
> Let me know if you want to hook up. I can also provide you with in car WIFI.
> Also, Send me PM here if you want to be pick up at MCO(Orlando International Airport)


I need a ride from mco to tpa on tuesday morning August 11. I arrive around 5:15 am.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

wrgee said:


> I need a ride from mco to tpa on tuesday morning August 11. I arrive around 5:15 am.


I'm not scheduled to be in Tampa that day. Sorry, too many dead miles coming back, not worth it!


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I live near Busch Gardens - can pick you up from there and take you back to Orlando.


R17 Busch Gardens is one of my favorite places to visit with my kid when i take her to Orlando.


----------



## wavecrazed (Mar 22, 2015)

5:30 am in the morning. thats crazy. who wakes up that early?


----------

